# expressions in Spanish containing a body part



## tchristodouleas

Hello All,

I'd like to prepare a list of expression/phrases (for my students) in Spanish that contain a body part word.

For example in english, i can think of at least three:
1- to be a pain in the neck : to be bothersome
2-to let one's hair down:  to have fun (to go out after a stressful day and have fun, usually by dancing/drinking...)
3-to pull someone's leg:  to joke/kid around with someone "Are you telling me the truth or are you pulling my leg?"

I'd be very appreciative if you could send me any expressions in Spanish.  Thanks!
tchristodouleas


----------



## araceli

Hello
tener la lengua larga = to gossip
tener el cerebro de un mosquito = non-smart
tener codo de oro = to be miser
tener la cabeza en las nubes = absent-minded
andar con pies de plomo = to be prudent, cautious
tener las manos largas = to finger
Ella es la niña de mis ojos = She is the apple of my eyes.
tener dos dedos de frente = non-smart
salvarse por un pelo
poner las barbas en remojo
tener cabeza de chorlito = absent-minded
vivir de rodillas = to be coward
tener culo = to be lucky
ser carne y uña = ser culo y calzoncillo = to be very good mates
a ojo de buen cubero = at a guess
El ojo del amo engorda el ganado.
En boca cerrada no entran moscas.
Meter la nariz en todo
Quemarse las pestañas = to study hardly
¡Panza llena, corazón contento! = It is something like that: If you eat well you are happy.

Your are welcome.

Regards.


----------



## tchristodouleas

Gracias, Araceli!!
"tener codo de oro" literally, to have a golden elbow.  Pero no entiendo la traduccion figurativa :  to be a miser.  Me puedes dar un ejemplo (en contexto?)
If not, no importa...
gracias de nuevo,
tchristodouleas(tina)


----------



## araceli

tener codo de oro= ser tacaño, avaro
Ejemplo: Ella tiene dinero, pero no se compra ropa nueva porque tiene codito de oro.
¿Está mal traducido to be miser?
De nada.


----------



## Terry Mount

tomarle el pelo a alguien - to pull someone's leg
costar un ojo de la cara - to cost an arm and a leg

Ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente.
Con las manos en la masa.
Manos a la obra.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Sorry to be bothersome, but this thread would make a fabulous glossary!...


----------



## Eugin

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Sorry to be bothersome, but this thread would make a fabulous glossary!...


you are not being bothersome, Nic!!  I think it´s a great idea... the question now is... who is willing to gather all the data available???

Regards!!!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Eugin said:
			
		

> ... the question now is... who is willing to gather all the data available???


HA HA HA


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Ser una pulga en la oreja--Be a nuisance
Soltarse el pelo--relax-do something you normally wouldn't do
meter la pata--make a mistake
meter "las narices"--be a snoop/busybody/nosy

Let me think..


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Dar un mal paso--referring to an unwanted pregnancy

Does it fit in this category?


----------



## Terry Mount

Is 'paso' a body part?


----------



## tchristodouleas

Araceli,
No, no esta nada mal traducido "to be a miser"... Solo que no veia lo que tiene que tener un codo de oro con 'ser' tacanyo/avaro. 
Gracias de nuevo...
tina (tchristodouleas)




			
				araceli said:
			
		

> tener codo de oro= ser tacaño, avaro
> Ejemplo: Ella tiene dinero, pero no se compra ropa nueva porque tiene codito de oro.
> ¿Está mal traducido to be miser?
> De nada.


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

OOPS! 
Hi Terry!

No "paso" is not a body part, but you need your feet to give a step-paso.  

Technically and literally it wouldn't fit, but..I bow to better knowledge..


----------



## tchristodouleas

WOW....
Thanks a million for all of your responses!!!  I can't say that my students will be too pleased with the 'growing' list of expressions, but I'm estatic.
Por cierto, que significa "ol ojo del amo engorda el ganado", what is it's figurative meaning?  In what context would you use it?

Y "tener cabeza de chorlito"? fam, fig,: scatterbrain
Y "poner las barbas en remojo"?

Thanks again...
PS.  This would be a great glossary....


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

araceli said:
			
		

> poner las barbas en remojo.
> Al ojo del amo engorda el ganado.
> En boca cerrada no entran moscas.--
> Regards.


 

En Méxio decimos: Si ves las barbas de tu vecino quemar, pon las tuyas a remojar. Learn through others/don't make the same mistakes as other people.
Decimos: Al ojo del amo engorda el caballo.--Your business profits while the owner supervises it.  Otherwise, employees may rip you off.
You can't get into trouble if you think before you speak.

Saludos


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

cabeza de chorlito---to be easily distracted, forgetful


----------



## Papalote

Hello,

Meter la pata = make a big mistake
bocón/bocona - to be big mouth (loud mouth)
no tener pelos en la lengua - to speak one´s mind
hacerse agua la boca
que se me haga chicharrón la boca - may my mouth burn to a crisp if I´m lying

ya se me ocurrirán algunos mas.

Hasta,

P


----------



## Pakal

Mariaguadalupe said:
			
		

> En Méxio decimos: Si ves las barbas de tu vecino *quemar*, pon las tuyas a remojar. Learn through others/don't make the same mistakes as other people.
> Decimos: Al ojo del amo engorda el caballo.--Your business profits while the owner supervises it. Otherwise, employees may rip you off.
> You can't get into trouble if you think before you speak.
> 
> Saludos


Mariaguadalupe, creo que es: "Si ves las barbas de tu vecino *cortar*, pon las tuyas a remojar"
Slds


----------



## Papalote

cabeza dura .- stubborn
a regañadientes - to do something complaining
dientes de fuera - not being sincere when offering something
hablar entre dientes - to complain, to grumble

Do you need more?  This is fun!

P


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Pakal, pero si las cortas, para que remojas tus barbas?

slds


----------



## tango845

tchristodouleas said:
			
		

> Araceli,
> No, no esta nada mal traducido "to be a miser"... Solo que no veia lo que tiene que tener un codo de oro con 'ser' tacanyo/avaro.
> Gracias de nuevo...
> tina (tchristodouleas)


 
Tener un codo de oro: To be a penny pincher


----------



## Terry Mount

A caballo regalado no se le mira el diente. (Don't look a gift horse in the mouth.)
Dar una mano. (to give a hand, help out; also "to give something a coat of paint"?)
En cuero(s). (Naked.)
Estar en el pellejo de otro. (To be in someone else's shoes.)
Salvarle el pellejo a alguien. (To save someone's life / his hide/skin)
En un abrir y cerrar de ojos. (In the twinkling of an eye.")
Mojado hasta los huesos. (Drenched/Wet to the bone.)
¡Ojo! (Careful! Watch out!)
Saber algo al dedillo. (To have something down cold; to know it thoroughly or in detail)


----------



## mylam

Terry Mount said:
			
		

> Mojado hasta los huesos. (Drenched/Wet to the bone.)


 
Parece que los de habla español se mojan más de nosotros de habla inglés. Nosotros nos mojamos solamente hasta el piel. (Wet to the skin.)


----------



## Terry Mount

I think sometimes we get wet to the bone.

There are some texts (google search) that give "bone".

My fingers were pretty cold from the climb down, and we were both *wet* *to* *the* *bone*.


----------



## Whisky con ron

* Estar hasta la coronilla: estar harto (la coronilla es la parte de arriba de la cabeza, la "tapa" de la cabeza)
* Tener cara de culo: tener cara de pocos amigos (cuidado con esa, no?)
* Me toca los ovarios: Me fastidia... (se puede cambiar por c*jones si se es hombre)...
* Tener el estómago pegado del espinazo:  tener mucha hambre.

Saludos!


----------



## mylam

Terry Mount said:
			
		

> I think sometimes we get wet to the bone.
> 
> There are some texts (google search) that give "bone".
> 
> My fingers were pretty cold from the climb down, and we were both *wet* *to* *the* *bone*.


 
Interesting... don't think I've heard that.  Thanks!


----------



## Terry Mount

Estar hasta el moño. (to be fed up)
Estar hasta las narices (same as "hasta el moño")
Llevar el corazón en la mano. (to be open and frank)
Hablar por las espaldas. [to talk (badly) about someone 'behind his/her back']


----------



## beatrizg

Hola/Giasou Tina,

Hay un refrán viejo que dice:
"Cuando el pobre va de culo, no hay barranco que lo ataje"


----------



## Terry Mount

beatrizg said:
			
		

> :
> "Cuando el pobre va de culo, no hay barranco que lo ataje"


 
Favor de explicarnos éste.


----------



## Papalote

quedarse sin pulso - to be astounded (in shock) by the news
tomarle el pelo a alguien - to take advantage of someone
dar pelos y señales - to tell a story in its most minute details
tomarse las cosas a pecho - to take things too seriously
a pulso - with one´s own efforts, without any help or advantage


----------



## beatrizg

Terry Mount said:
			
		

> Favor de explicarnos éste.


 

"Cuando el pobre va de culo, no hay barranco que lo ataje"

Quiere decir que cuando a alguien le va mal o tiene mala suerte, no hay nada que lo detenga (o cada vez le va peor...)


----------



## Weaton

"Cabeza de novia" (to be forgetful - scatterbrained )
Estar "a mano" con alguien (to be even )
Estar "con las manos en la masa" (encontrar a alguien haciendo algo que no debe)
"Meter la mano en la lata" (to do something against the law, to steal)


----------



## Luzye

tener el corazón de piedra = to be unemotional
no tener corazón = to have no heart
tener el corazón negro = to be unemotional
tener [a alguien] hasta la coronilla = to be fed up with something/somebody
traer [alguna buena característica o talento] en la sangre = to get a a good characteristic or talent from relatives, usually parents


----------



## manana

Ser manito de guagua = ser avaro , egoista
Ser más apretado  que mano de trapecista = ser avaro
Ser uña y mugre = muy amigos
Ser mano larga =  ser ladrón
Ser cara de palo = desvergonzado, descarado
Ser patudo = desfachatado, entrometido, desvergonzado
Se me ponen los pelos de punta = me entran los nervios
Ojos que no ven corazón que no siente (lo que dice)
Hacer oido sordo = no dar importancia a algo, evadir alguna pesadez
Hacer ojitos = coquetear con alguien
Ser sangre fría = Valiente, contralado
Hablar a corazón abierto = hablar francamente, con sinceridad
Ser cuatro ojos = ser miope, tener mala vista
Poner las barbas en remojo = esperar algún acontecimiento, invitación o fiesta  con ansias y con muchas ganas.


Saludos


----------



## mandarina_82

"Tirarse de los pelos" = to be upset about something
"To let one's hair down" = soltarse la melena
"Tener (mucha) cara" = to be cheecky
"Ver la paja en el ojo ajeno y no al viga en el ojo propio" = it means when Someone always see wrong in others, but he does'nt look at himself and he/ she always thinks the others are wrong and he/she uses to be very critic.
"Poner/meter el dedo en la llaga"= To hurt (someone) not phisically, of course.
"Morderse la lengua"= 'To bite oneself's tongue" (maybe this translation is bad), it mean u must remain silent although you think the opossite.. or something like that, you would like to say, maybe shout something but you can or it is better you are quiet. (Please let me know about this translation, althoug literary, I know, did I use the grammar properly?)

I love this thread! It's cool


----------



## Faith

Mariaguadalupe said:
			
		

> Ser una pulga en la oreja--Be a nuisance


 
Ala que curioso es muy parecido a la expresión en francés de tener la mosca detrás de la oreja: avoir une puce à l'oreille

¡Qué cosas!


----------



## mandarina_82

"perder la cabeza"= "to lose control"

"poner la mano en le fuego (y no quemarte)" = when you belive in someone or something and someone is telling you something bad or wrong about it (him/her)and you don't belive that's certain.

"tener el corazon en un puño"= to distress, to aggrieve
 
"que das la mano y se coge todo el brazo"= to think someone takes too many liberties


----------



## Rayines

Volverle el alma al cuerpo!


----------



## Terry Mount

El rosario en el cuello y el diablo en el cuerpo.

Cuando el dedo señala la luna, el bobo mira el dedo.

Orejas curiosas, noticias dolorosas.

La belleza está en los ojos de quien mira.


----------



## Mita

Faith said:
			
		

> Ala que curioso es muy parecido a la expresión en francés de tener la mosca detrás de la oreja: avoir une puce à l'oreille
> 
> ¡Qué cosas!


Yo la uso así: "ser una mosca en la oreja".


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

araceli said:
			
		

> NO tener dos dedos de frente = non-smart


Tener la lengua afilada.
No tener un pelo de tonto.
Darle a uno en la nariz.
Andar con la mosca tras la oreja.
Tener el corazón muy grande.
Decir algo con la boca pequeña.
Meter en cintura.


----------



## murena

Hola, aquí unas más:

Tener corazón de pollo - Mostrar compasión fácilmente
Se me hace la piel de gallina - Me causa emoción
Ser uña larga - Ser ladrón
Tener manos de estómago (o de lumbre) - Destruir o descomponer las cosas fácilmente
Tener estómago de hierro - Comer de todo sin enfermarse
Ser un cerebrito - Ser un nerd


----------



## Flaco06

Dar todos los dientes- To smile so hard and big that you show all of your teeth. I don't know how often it is used but I hear a lot of younger people say something to that affect.

¡Me encanta este foro! Estoy aprendiendo muchas frases nuevas. Gracias a todos.


----------



## lalons29

Hablando de partes del cuerpo. Que tal la frase "mater mano"?
Contexto:
Eva metio mano a parir hijos.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

lalons29 said:
			
		

> Hablando de partes del cuerpo. Que tal la frase "mater mano"?
> Contexto:
> Eva metio mano a parir hijos.


Humm aquí en España meter mano es, sobre todo, lo que el novio hace con la mano al meterla por debajo de la falda de la novia.


----------



## Limey. Limeño

araceli said:
			
		

> tener codo de oro= ser tacaño, avaro
> Ejemplo: Ella tiene dinero, pero no se compra ropa nueva porque tiene codito de oro.
> ¿Está mal traducido to be miser?
> De nada.


No Areceli no es mal traducido . Es correcto.
Saludos
Derek


----------



## lalons29

Si eso es lo mismo que en lo mismo que en Cuba. Pero puede tambien querer decir que estas enfocado en algo. Ejemplo:
"Le voy a meter mano al asunto ese del coche roto."
Yo necesito saber como traduzco al ingles. "Eva metio mano a parir hijos."
Gracias y saludos


----------



## Flaco06

lalons29 said:
			
		

> Si eso es lo mismo que en lo mismo que en Cuba. Pero puede tambien querer decir que estas enfocado en algo. Ejemplo:
> "Le voy a meter mano al asunto ese del coche roto."
> Yo necesito saber como traduzco al ingles. "Eva metio mano a parir hijos."
> Gracias y saludos


 
No sé, pero esta es mi tentativa: "Eva gave a helping hand in the child-birth."


----------



## Stoichkov8

Hincar los codos= Bone up.


----------



## lalons29

Gracias Flaco06, por tu respuesta tentativa, le estamos "metiendo mano" a la dichosa frasecita. 
"Helping hand" pudiera ser ya que Eva fue la primera mujer en parir hijos. La expresion viene de un libro cubano sobre mitos, asi que bueno, esa es una opcion.
Si a alguien mas se le ocurre algo, por favor "metale mano".
Seguimos en contacto...
Lalons29


----------



## Valmar

"Eva metio mano a parir hijos."

"Eva started giving birth" Meaning that she devoted herself enthusiastically to this activity.

My suggestion.

Valmar


----------



## lalons29

Hola Valmar, gracias por la sugerencia. Me pregunto si habra algo mas coloquial para "meter mano" en ingles.
Ahora otra: Alguien me dijo que podia ser ""shake a leg" o "hassle, hassle", la verdad es que no tengo ni la menor idea sobre esas expresiones. Ustedes saben?
Saludos, Lalons


----------



## Stoichkov8

Feel up
Touch up


----------

